# Focal Utopia (2) TLR Tweeters



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Focal Utopia (2) TLR Tweeters*

Focal Utopia Audiom TLR 1 Way 0 75" Car Speaker | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What a work of art.....


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> What a work of art.....


The actual art is engineering of the Wave Driver Design. Unable to confirm it's a TN51 Concave Inverted Dome.


----------

